# New Home Theater in Our new house



## sqall12001 (Apr 5, 2008)

Just built my home theater.
Built the seat platform and TV riser, Painted everything.
Tell me what you think

Before
 

 

After
 

 

Just bought the house 1/6/09 i think it was and took me about 2-2.5 weeks working when off to complete

-Nick


----------



## sqall12001 (Apr 5, 2008)

This is phase 1.

Phase 2 is recessed Lighting, Putting all the electronics in the media closet, and some other little things.

Phase 3 is projector (for movie watching, 65" for tv and games more or less) and motorized screen

-Nick


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats a nice looking space, How do you find the acoustics with the sloped ceiling?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

sqall12001 said:


> Just built my home theater...Tell me what you think


Don't get me wrong, but you asked for it......


*Spoiler* 



I'm jealous of your room ...:bigsmile:


Congratulations!!! :T


----------



## sqall12001 (Apr 5, 2008)

Lol, Thanks!

Sloped ceilings seem to help a bit b/c you don't have as many 90* corners for sound to get trapped in, seems to help with room modes also. 

As much as I hated....HATED paining the ceiling (Very textured ceiling) the texture helps calm the sound down.

-Nick


----------



## sqall12001 (Apr 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## martinez331 (Oct 21, 2010)

I would love to have a big room like that for a dedicated HT. Have you completed your updates yet?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice, looks like you are on your way to a very nice HT. :T 
If those walls open up into the attic, you could build a very nice IB. 

Matt


----------



## Daddy (Nov 16, 2010)

thats awesome i can only hope the be there one day lol


----------

